
Don't Mock the Water Sommelier - nthitz
http://priceonomics.com/dont-mock-the-water-sommelier/
======
falcolas
About the right time to mention the associated Penn & Teller "Bullshit"
episode.

[http://youtu.be/MHx6BX3HZJc](http://youtu.be/MHx6BX3HZJc)

Yeah, water tastes different from different sources. I can tell that by
drinking water from my well, then drinking from the city water source. However
I am also not willing to pay for that difference.

------
ilaksh
I wonder if there are kits you can buy in the store to measure water quality
like bacterial hard/soft etc. Would be nice if there was a built in mechanism
to upload tap water data with GPS coords which would then show on an online
map

------
droob
I don't think people's reaction to the water sommelier is derision — maybe
more "what kind of idiot do you take me for?"

------
gaze
Right so don't mock the som, mock the people buying into it, right?

